# Vortex performance exhaust systems



## RichardD

I saw this company whilst watching Wheeler Dealers rebuilding a Cobra Kit Car on Discovery HD.

Their products looked superb in full stainless and lifetime guarantees.

When I went on their website I noticed that they included a motorhome link for their Ecoflo system but it didn't work. Sent them an enquiry and yes, they do make systems for motorhomes and guarantee that you would see an mpg improvement of 5 to 7 mpg on top of improved performance and lower emissions.

http://www.vortex-performance-exhausts.co.uk/ecoflo

Has anyone fitted this type of exhaust system?

Richard


----------



## ched999uk

Not fitted one but have you seen their interactive video of how it improves flow? 
I don't believe them. Their figures on savings due to fuel efficiency are based on: "fuel prices for Diesel calculated at £1.08 per litre, £1.01 Unleaded petrol". If their product was that good wouldn't they be using more recent prices.
Can you imagine why car manufacturers wouldn't licence the technology. It would be a major selling point, who ever licensed it could have an exclusive licence and be producing cars whose fuel consumption was better than the competition by 20%!

Snake oil me thinks.

On same lines has anyone seen the guy with the black 4X4 at the shows who has a box of tricks that improves performance and fuel economy by it just being attached to the battery!!!!! It conditions the fuel!!!!! The device doesn't even have a fuse in the battery leads let alone is it capable of putting a 'conditioning' signal into the fuel. 

Sorry rant over.


----------



## averhamdave

Well at 5 to 7 mpg improvement - guaranteed, we are all going to need one of those.

Taking my 4 tonne, 3 litre auto to over 30mpg sounds great.

Ask them how this improvement is established such there is no dispute by either side about the level of improvement actually achieved. Is the guarantee a money back thing? How much does one cost?


----------



## Mrplodd

Remember the adage(s)

If it looks to good to be true it probably is and

A fool and his money re soon parted.

Manufacturers spend a fortune trying to gain tiny improvements in MPG, if this sytem is that good why are the manufacturers not all fitting a similar system from new??? because it DOESNT work !!!

I would be asking to see their verified data in respect of MPG improvement.

Also work out how much fuel you would have to buy inn order to save enough to break even. I bet its a few tanker loads :roll:


----------



## Mrplodd

Remember the adage(s)

If it looks to good to be true it probably is and

A fool and his money re soon parted.

Manufacturers spend a fortune trying to gain tiny improvements in MPG, if this sytem is that good why are the manufacturers not all fitting a similar system from new??? because it DOESNT work !!!

I would be asking to see their verified data in respect of MPG improvement.

Also work out how much fuel you would have to buy inn order to save enough to break even. I bet its a few tanker loads :roll:


----------



## loddy

Manufactures spend millions on research to achieve optimum fuel economy, performance and reliability why mess with it ?

When I was an MOT tester and a non standard exhaust was fitted to a car it would fail if noise levels were above a standard exhaust 

Loddy


----------



## duxdeluxe

I think they might be able to achieve such huge mpg gains only when the optional snake oil injector has been attached............. Might be a decent exhaust system but is it specifically tuned to each type of engine? I'll use the money buying some real snake oil, preferably red in colour and from the nicer parts of Medoc.


----------



## aircool

loddy said:


> Manufactures spend millions on research to achieve optimum fuel economy, performance and reliability why mess with it ?
> 
> When I was an MOT tester and a non standard exhaust was fitted to a car it would fail if noise levels were above a standard exhaust
> 
> Loddy


Turbo diesels are very quiet in comparison without an exhaust.

Manufacturers also have to add catalytic converters, extra silencers should they want them and a DPF (Diesel Particulate Filter) which all kill efficiency.

Very optimistic to get anywhere near that level of an increase let alone on a 3.5+ Ton motorhome.


----------



## grizzlyj

Hi

Wouldn't the ECU have to be fiddled with to improve mpg after making such a change?


----------



## RichardD

I've asked Vortex for some independent test data to back up their claims. Reading more of their website the 4x4 magazine fitted a system to their Discovery 2.5TDi. They were impressed but didn't quote any figures regarding fuel economy.

Richard


----------



## duxdeluxe

I still think that the best economy device ever fitted to a motorhome is a lighter right foot


----------



## VanFlair

I put a free flow exhaust on my motorbike, it found a bit more power in the low/mid range and made a nice noise but I doubt that it did anything for the economy.

Martin


----------



## TDG

Whatever they may claim about their improved diesel consumption, their consumption of snake oil is obviously increasing dramatically :roll:
There also seems to have been a large increase in the quantity of smoke and mirrors in use :wink:


----------



## TDG

duxdeluxe said:


> I still think that the best economy device ever fitted to a motorhome is a lighter right foot


 .... and running near the start of the maximum torque point :wink:


----------



## Oscarmax

Its a con waiting for a punter


----------



## Jezport

Last weekend I went to a cub scout camp near Bromsgrove.
I travelled in convoy with a 2.8jtd Citroen 3.5ton Curtain sider with an aerodynamic spoiler fitted above the cab.

So we both had the same engine, However my van was pulling 4.5ton and has an extra axle and a less aerodynamic and larger body.

We both drove the same speed and took it in turns leading

The van used £95.00 of diesel over 288 miles averaging just over 19MPG
The motorhome used £86.00 of diesel over 288miles averaging just over 21MPG


----------



## Jezport

Forgot to add
Look at my thread about my vortex system. I am still very happy with it


----------



## 747

Jezport said:


> Last weekend I went to a cub scout camp near Bromsgrove.
> I travelled in convoy with a 2.8jtd Citroen 3.5ton Curtain sider with an aerodynamic spoiler fitted above the cab.
> 
> So we both had the same engine, However my van was pulling 4.5ton and has an extra axle and a less aerodynamic and larger body.
> 
> We both drove the same speed and took it in turns leading
> 
> The van used £95.00 of diesel over 288 miles averaging just over 19MPG
> The motorhome used £86.00 of diesel over 288miles averaging just over 21MPG


I would think that the other vehicle did not have the same gearbox as yours. The 'long' 5th gear generally fitted to motorhomes is good for economy on motorway runs.


----------



## Jezport

747 said:


> Jezport said:
> 
> 
> 
> Last weekend I went to a cub scout camp near Bromsgrove.
> I travelled in convoy with a 2.8jtd Citroen 3.5ton Curtain sider with an aerodynamic spoiler fitted above the cab.
> 
> So we both had the same engine, However my van was pulling 4.5ton and has an extra axle and a less aerodynamic and larger body.
> 
> We both drove the same speed and took it in turns leading
> 
> The van used £95.00 of diesel over 288 miles averaging just over 19MPG
> The motorhome used £86.00 of diesel over 288miles averaging just over 21MPG
> 
> 
> 
> I would think that the other vehicle did not have the same gearbox as yours. The 'long' 5th gear generally fitted to motorhomes is good for economy on motorway runs.
Click to expand...

They both were doing the same revs when we spoke between vehicles. Although he had to drop down gears more than me. We used walky talkies on the trip. So I'm pretty sure the gearboxes were the same


----------

